# Je suis pas très anus



## Necsus

Bonsoir, I/F!
Nel film 'Sous les jupes des filles' il giorno dopo che Agathe e il 'Bell'avvocato' hanno avuto il loro primo rapporto, lui si presenta con i capezzoli, che lei gli aveva mordicchiato con entusiasmo, coperti da una croce di nastro adesivo. Queste sono le battute:

LE BEL AVOCAT - Agathe... Tu vas pas m’agresser comme ça toute la soirée, parce que sinon j’te préviens...
AGATHE - Aaaah ! Oh non. J’préfèrerais que tu me dises avant ce que t’aime pas, comme ça j’te ferais plus jamais mal.
LE BEL AVOCAT - _(à son oreille) _Bah euh... maintenant que t’en parles... *J’suis pas très anus*...
AGATHE - Pas de doigt dans le cul ??
LE BEL AVOCAT - Si possible.

Francamente non saprei come tradurre la frase nel titolo, vuol dire "non mi piace molto l'ano", o forse con qualcosa del tipo "ho l'ano delicato/ sensibile"?
Grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Il significato è piuttosto _non mi piacciono i giochi anali. Ho l'ano delicato/sensibile _sarebbe ambiguo, credo, e potrebbe essere preso per un invito...


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, Matou. 
Chiarissimo.


----------



## epoqueepique

quella è una spressione usata sempre di più: _être_ (+sustantivo).
Elle n'est pas considérée correcte, mais se répand dans le langage parlé, à grande vitesse., certainement parce qu'elle est courte et qu'elle évite une phrase plus complexe grammaticalement.

Per esempio: _je ne suis pas très cerises, plutôt pommes = non mi piacciono le cigliegie, preferisco le mele.
Je ne suis pas très voyages, plutôt maison = non mi piace molto viaggiare, preferisco stare a casa._


----------



## Necsus

Merci, epoquepique!


----------



## epoqueepique

Pregoli, corriger mes phrases en italien si elles contiennent des erreurs! Merci d'avance, Necsus .


----------



## Necsus

Avec plaisir.


> *(Q*uella*)* è un*'e*spressione usata sempre di più (molto spesso?): _être_ (+s*o*stantivo).


----------



## epoqueepique

Merci Necsus.
Je voulais dire _de plus en plus : u_ne expression utilisée de plus en plus souvent. Non va bene "sempre di più" ?


----------



## Necsus

Sì, sì, va bene. Avevo il dubbio che tu volessi dire che viene usata spesso.


----------



## epoqueepique

Ti ringrazio.


----------



## bearded

In Italiano ci sono comunque espressioni colloquiali e regionali analoghe: _io non sono (non vado) tanto per le mele, più per le arance._


----------



## Necsus

Eheheh... carine, bm, grazie!


----------



## bearded

Non c'è di che, Necsus.
Vorrei ancora osservare quanto noi italiani siamo più pudibondi degli stranieri (forse per via del Vaticano).
Basta vedere nell'altro thread come l'originale francese parla esplicitamente di 'queue', e le imbarazzate traduzioni.
Tu qui nella domanda sei singolarmente disinibito...


----------



## epoqueepique

Aprés tout, _anus_ est un mot latin (même si peu utilisé au _sein_ du Vatican)!


----------



## Elmoro

Je ne serais pas si sûr que ça...


----------



## bearded

Elmoro said:


> Je ne serais pas si sûr que ça...



In effetti, siamo pudibondi fuori e nelle vicinanze di quel luogo, ma come ci si esprima davvero là dentro non lo sappiamo.....


----------



## epoqueepique

Allora, come diciamo in francese: _C'est le monde à l'envers!!_


----------

